# Peek-A-Boo



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Some pics of the girls loving their new dollar store bed!

I wonder who is under here....








OMG a rat!








The baby wants her close-up!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I bought that exact same thing from the Dollar Store to hang up in my rattie's cages! That is so cute!!! ;D


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks....I thought maybe it would just get totally chewed up which is why I'm glad I only paid a dollar for it but now I wish I got more! They love it!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Steals her*
OMG so cute!!!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

That tis me <3 heart....*steals back* She is the only one of my girls who will cuddle up and sleep on me...She is the first one to get up and come running to meet me at the cage door. I was very lucky to get this pic of her, I had to be very quiet and sneaky cause if I woke up her she would have been on my shoulder....


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe shes adorable!! I love black rats.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Me too, they are my favorite....she was the only one in the litter that was solid black and I grabbed her immediately...I went back for her sister the next day since I could only afford one the first time there. They are the best rats I've ever had.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

great pics.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you ^.^


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Aww...Adorable! Looks like they are enjoying their new bed.


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

black rats are cute!


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

I love the way black rats look, they look like some sweethearts.


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bought this old hamster ball and hung it in my girl's cage. Ouija moved into it within 15 minutes!  They don't care how much things cost. ;D


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG!!!! Adorable! I love this site!


----------

